# Laos & Lilli vom Hünxer Wald



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

*I went to the Seiger Show this weekend (Saturday)... took the dogs. Laos' sister and littermate was there so since it was their 3rd Birthday, we decided to take some pictures of them together. You can see the similarities as well as the difference between the male/female characteristics.*







































*Lilli giving Laos kisses*


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very cute pictures


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Laos looks pretty cute with his sister!!!!!! 

You can see the big brother with little sister look on his face LOL

Lee


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

LOL.. I use to have the big sister with little brother look on mine during my younger years.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

They are both beautiful dogs, big difference in looks male vs female.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

GREAT pics! Beautiful dogs!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I just LOVE Laos.... totally my kind of dog!

He is so handsome and what hilariously adorable photo's of him and his sister... lol.

What is his sister like Lynn? I am curious, I know we have briefly talked about Laos and was wondering if his sister is like him at all?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Beautiful 3 yr olds~ Happy Birthday Laos and Lillie!
Laos looks so serious, Lillie looks like she is smitten with her big brother!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Elisabeth, his sister is very similiar... she can settle down a little quicker than Laos, and though she's got nice prey drive... she's not "ball crazy" like her brother can be.
Jane, thank you... Laos I think was still in "working mode" from me putting him on the treadmill they had at the Seiger Show. He wasn't too happy about that.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Hi Lynn,

Laos looks great...glad to see you guys are doing well. I have been off the site for awhile but Buddy just had TPLO surgery on his other leg Oct 24th so we're on the rehab road again. The bright side is we've done it before and know what to expect...he's doing well so far. Beautiful pictures you posted!

Melinda


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

They look like bookends :wub: Laos doesn't look too impressed with his sisters kisses!


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

They are both gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Beautiful dog, where did you get from?

Those treadmills were crazy, amazing seeing dogs learn how to use it in like two minutes

I saw this little cutie at the show i wanted to run away with

_Oversized picture removed_


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Melinda... Wow, I had no idea that Buddy was going to have a 2nd surgery.. did you know this before you had first number one done? Or did he blow the other knee during the rehab of the first one? Please staff in touch. Laos had a chiropractor appointment last Friday.. has done him a world of good!! He still limps...but that's just his gait now.. not from pain or an unstable knee.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Lynn,
Buddy had recovered from his left knee surgery and was doing great and then mid Oct he tore his right cruciate ligament on a hike (not even anything really crazy) but he came up completely lame and when I saw it happen I knew what we were in 
for  
How often does Laos see a chiropractor? What do they attribute the limp to? Buddy is 3 weeks post op and is doing well so far but as you know we have a long way to go... 
Melinda


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Melinda, I'm so sorry to hear that... but they always have said that there's a chance if one knee goes the other most likely will too. I truly hope Buddy's rehab and recovery go well. I'm always concerned that Laos' other knee will go, but I'm hoping we are one of the lucky ones.

Laos' limp I think more is a non-normal gait movement more so than a limp from pain/re-injury. He has so much scar tissue in there and I'm sure arthritis. His first chiro appointment was last Friday... they readjusted him (base of neck, and pelvis were out of alignment) and since then he's been walking without a limp. Wouldn't be awesome if that's all he needed to get back to a normal gait. They will see him in 2 weeks to see if the adjustment "held".. and then again in 2 weeks... after that maybe only once a month or as needed.

You know I'm sending positive thoughts your way... please stay in touch.. I know winter's coming and I remember the amount of snow/ice you had last year during the rehab processes.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Thanks Lynn for the encouraging words and positive thoughts...I hope Laos is one of the lucky ones too and never has to deal with this again! I'm glad the chiropractor worked..it sounds like it made a big difference. We may be looking into that after Buddy has both knees working again and I've heard acupuncture can be helpful too. Hopefully he'll get back to normal with no setbacks...doing well so far. It's kind of like he knows because he just settled in to the restricted life with a look like "I remember this"... We also got a 2 week head start from when we had surgery last year so that's good but we already have lots of snow on the ground with lots more to come!
Thankful we're over the hump and looking forward to spring!
hugs to you and Laos, Melinda


----------

